
Nick Bilton mocks Google Glass and gets picked - rasca123
https://twitter.com/seersucker_mag/status/317437907487047680
======
kls
So they did not even read the entries, they pretty much just picked them based
on popularity or some other random factor. It is amazing that they did not see
how that could go very wrong. Sad because I read some genuinely interesting
submissions but instead it was basically just a popularity contest.

